# MFA Program in Theatre Technology



## cheef (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok here is a simple question. I am living in southern WI. Where is the best place to get an MFA in Theatre Technology? I am looking at UW Madison, but I was wondering what else is out there. Thanks so much.


----------



## Footer (Mar 2, 2009)

NYU, Univ of Illinois, Yale, Carnegie Mellon, UNC Chapel Hill, Universtiy of Florida, the list goes on. Glad to see I am not the only one looking at this option.


----------



## dbthetd (Mar 2, 2009)

Be glad to talk to you about Carnegie Mellon (I teach there) or Yale School of Drama (I went there). Or any of the other programs.

Best selection advice I can give is this: Be very specific about what you are looking for and then pick the program that best meets that need. Looking at broad strokes the programs are mostly close, but specifically there are significant differences. You need to find where your time and money are best spent.

Shoot me a note at dboevers AT cmu DOT edu if you want to discuss it.


----------



## museav (Mar 2, 2009)

Fairly close: Program: Master of Fine Arts in Theatre Arts - Northern Illinois University - acalog ACMS

Not that far away: Theatre Engineering : College of Liberal Arts : Purdue University

A little further away: Design and Production | Graduate Program


----------

